# Banks county



## linefuse (Nov 15, 2015)

Starting to see a little chasing. One of our guys shot an 8 pointer yesterday that was following two does.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Nov 15, 2015)

*Rut*

I moved this summer to banks county. We own a small farm tucked in close to Wilson shoals wma and last year this time we saw tons of rubs scrapes and sign, but so far this year have seen zero rut sign. Is it still early for rut in this area or are we missing something?


----------



## linefuse (Nov 15, 2015)

We've been seeing rubs and scrapes for a couple weeks now. They usually rut here at our place around Thanksgiving. Give or take a week.


----------



## BeTheTree (Nov 19, 2015)

Only finding a few fresh rubs and one scrape so far. Normally this time of year I'm finding scrapes everywhere. I took this week off I've hunted everyday. I've seen several does. No chasing yet on our land. I think it's hit and miss right now. I feel like we are still a couple weeks out from full rut


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Nov 24, 2015)

*Rut*

I'm still not seeing any rut activity, how bout you guys?


----------



## linefuse (Nov 25, 2015)

Yesterday morning I watched a spike chase a doe for about 30 minutes. This is the first chasing I've seen.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Nov 25, 2015)

Saw a buck with does yesterday at about 2pm. They must be just starting here


----------



## BeTheTree (Nov 26, 2015)

Hopefully this is the week. Good luck guys. Happy thanksgiving


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 29, 2015)

I think were on the down hill side of the rut, but its been a lot of fun.


----------

